# Child seat for awkward bike



## DrPips (23 Jun 2014)

Hi All,

I have a Giant XTC 3 which I barely use, but want to get back into it again. I'd really like to get a child seat to fit to the back so I can take my 1 year old as well. The only problem is that where the adaptors would attach is the wires for the front derailer. I spoke to the guy from Halfords who didn't really have a solution, other than one of the seats that fits inbetween the rider and the handlebars, but these only go up to a baby with a weight of 15kg, too low. Or a trailer, but I'm not sure I like the sound of that.

Has anyone come across this before, and do you have a solution?

Thanks,

Dom


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2014)

Why dont you like the sound of the trailer? For kids they are brilliant. Cars always give a wider berth to kiddies trailers.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jun 2014)

There are quite a few models that use a rack and in some cases the seatpost, which would solve your issues

Just as an example:


----------



## DrPips (23 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Why dont you like the sound of the trailer? For kids they are brilliant. Cars always give a wider berth to kiddies trailers.


I dunno, I guess I'm worried that a car won't see them.


Cunobelin said:


> There are quite a few models that use a rack and in some cases the seatpost, which would solve your issues


Do you know if the Giant XTC can have a rack fitted?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

DrPips said:


> I dunno, I guess I'm worried that a car won't see them.



Then you are worrying over nothing.
They are a far safer and more comfortable option then a child seat.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Jun 2014)

Front mounted are great for young kids as you chat to them as you cycle. You have cycle slightly knees out sometimes but it's not a problem if you just doing pootling / shopping runs etc. less ideal if you were doing 50 miles plus.

You can also get just a cross bar seat and a foot rest at attached to your bottle cage mounts for when they are a bit bigger. I managed to carry the wife on one of these, but not recommended.


----------

